# more vaccinated than unvaccinated Britons are now dying from the coronavirus



## Becky1951 (Jul 17, 2021)

_I know nothing about this news source, reliable or not, so don't attack me over posting it. _

The thing I have issues with is the vaccines were suppose to protect the most vulnerable, the seniors. Now in this article they ignore that claim by stating,

"*dying from COVID-19 increases so steeply with age that even being vaccinated doesn’t lower the risk for older people *down to levels that some younger people experience. Due to their age, a vaccinated 70-year-old is still at greater risk from COVID-19 than an unvaccinated 35-year-old. Given this, it isn’t surprising that more vaccinated people are dying of COVID-19 than unvaccinated people."


Coronavirus vaccines lessen the chance of you getting COVID-19 and massively reduce the risk of developing serious illness and being hospitalised. Yet at the same time, most COVID-19 deaths in England are now currently among the vaccinated. Is this a cause for alarm?

Put simply, no, says Kit Yates, senior lecturer in mathematical biology at the University of Bath. No vaccines are 100% protective, so cases, hospitalisations and deaths are still to be somewhat expected among those who’ve been jabbed – and especially in those who are older.

This is because the risk of dying from COVID-19 increases so steeply with age that even being vaccinated doesn’t lower the risk for older people down to levels that some younger people experience. Due to their age, a vaccinated 70-year-old is still at greater risk from COVID-19 than an unvaccinated 35-year-old. Given this, it isn’t surprising that more vaccinated people are dying of COVID-19 than unvaccinated people.

What is alarming is that cases are currently spiking disproportionately in younger people in the UK, with this no doubt being partly due to vaccine coverage in younger age groups being lower. Vaccine uptake in younger people has slowed. However, one strategy to boost young people’s willingness to take a vaccine could be to get them more involved in their local community, research suggests.

When people feel a sense of belonging to a group, this can boost healthy behaviours, particularly if they grow to feel an obligation to that group, writes Juliet Wakefield, senior lecturer in social psychology at Nottingham Trent University. This can include taking a COVID-19 vaccine. A new study shows that people who felt a stronger connection to their local community, and so felt a greater obligation to protect other community members, were more willing to get vaccinated. Initiatives that build bonds between people and their community – such as volunteering – therefore could end up raising vaccine uptake.

https://theconversation.com/covid-v...ons-are-now-dying-from-the-coronavirus-164526


----------



## charry (Jul 17, 2021)

The vaccines won’t help anyone...they havnt been tested enough.......
You just have to keep oneself as safe as possible....
This isn’t going to go away !!.....


----------



## chic (Jul 17, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> _I know nothing about this news source, reliable or not, so don't attack me over posting it. _
> 
> The thing I have issues with is the vaccines were suppose to protect the most vulnerable, the seniors. Now in this article they ignore that claim by stating,
> 
> ...


I thought the U.K. had decided NOT to vaccinate the young? Are they saying the opposite now?


----------



## chic (Jul 17, 2021)

charry said:


> The vaccines won’t help anyone...they havnt been tested enough.......
> You just have to keep oneself as safe as possible....
> This isn’t going to go away !!.....


I think it would go away if the CDC and governments would just leave us alone.


----------



## Colleen (Jul 17, 2021)

"London, July 16: *More* *vaccinated* people are dying of Covid than *unvaccinated* people, according to a recent report from Public Health England (PHE). The report shows that 163 of the 257 people (63.4%) who died of the *delta* *variant* within 28 days of a positive Covid test between February 1 and June 21, had received at least one dose of the vaccine."

Why would you post this? These people only had ONE dose of the vaccine and didn't go back to have a second dose. They left themselves wide open for the variant. Why are you posting disinformation on here and stirring up people with lies? 

If you go to PHE website (https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/public-health-england) it says just the opposite. 

It would behoove you to get your facts straight before posting.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 17, 2021)

chic said:


> I thought the U.K. had decided NOT to vaccinate the young? Are they saying the opposite now?


Isn't it 18 years old and up?


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 17, 2021)

Colleen said:


> "London, July 16: *More* *vaccinated* people are dying of Covid than *unvaccinated* people, according to a recent report from Public Health England (PHE). The report shows that 163 of the 257 people (63.4%) who died of the *delta* *variant* within 28 days of a positive Covid test between February 1 and June 21, had received at least one dose of the vaccine."
> 
> Why would you post this? These people only had ONE dose of the vaccine and didn't go back to have a second dose. They left themselves wide open for the variant. Why are you posting disinformation on here and stirring up people with lies?
> 
> ...


"Why would you post this?"

As I stated, I know nothing about that news source. I posted to get feedback.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

Colleen said:


> "London, July 16: *More* *vaccinated* people are dying of Covid than *unvaccinated* people, according to a recent report from Public Health England (PHE). The report shows that 163 of the 257 people (63.4%) who died of the *delta* *variant* within 28 days of a positive Covid test between February 1 and June 21, had received at least one dose of the vaccine."
> 
> Why would you post this? These people only had ONE dose of the vaccine and didn't go back to have a second dose. They left themselves wide open for the variant. Why are you posting disinformation on here and stirring up people with lies?
> 
> ...


Why would you not post it?   The very act of, say, good science is to put information out there to be discussed, proved, or disproved.  Hiding or censoring information is the stuff of people who want to control information, not use it to a learning advantage.

Note:  SciTechDaily had the same article headline.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

charry said:


> The vaccines won’t help anyone...they havnt been tested enough.......
> You just have to keep oneself as safe as possible....
> This isn’t going to go away !!.....


I think it's becoming understood that the vaccines will not necessarily prevent you from getting or spreading covid but may moderate the illness if you get it.  Proving the latter will be difficult though.  As for testing, the jury is out on the new mRNA vaccines.   Also, I believe your are correct in thinking the flu, whether a covid strain or something else, isn't going away. One might also note that this isn't something new but the media and government hoopla (i.e., the angst, fear, drama, phony stats, etc.) is.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Why would you not post it?   The very act of, say, good science is to put information out there to be discussed, proved, or disproved.  Hiding or censoring information is the stuff of people who want to control information, not use it to a learning advantage.
> 
> Note:  SciTechDaily had the same article headline.


In that article it states,

"However, the 20-fold decrease in risk afforded by the vaccine isn’t enough to offset the 32-fold increase in underlying risk of death of an 70-year-old over a 35-year-old. Given the same risk of infection, *we would still expect to see more double-vaccinated 70-year-olds die from COVID than unvaccinated 35-year-olds."*

So telling us all along that seniors were safe from Covid if they were vaccinated was just giving us a false sense of security IMO.  They *expected* that outcome yet never made it public until now that its happening.


----------



## chic (Jul 17, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Isn't it 18 years old and up?


I don't know Becky. I will have to check that. Now that I'm old, 18 seems so young to me.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 17, 2021)

chic said:


> I don't know Becky. I will have to check that. Now that I'm old, 18 seems so young to me.


40 year old's seem like young whippersnappers to me.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 17, 2021)

1. No qualified medical professional I have heard/read has been saying you are safe from Covid if you get vaccinated. What they say is that you have _less chance_ of contracting it, and if you do get it, _it probably won't be as severe_.

2. If you are old, you are more likely to die of Covid than a young person, vaccinated or not. Same probably goes for any other illness. No surprise here.

3. Since many people are not willing to be vaccinated or wear a mask, the virus is still circulating at a high level (and rising once again), hence a greater risk you could get it.

4. The new variants are more contagious.

5. The vaccine gives a "20-fold decrease in risk" (according to this article).

6. If you don't want the vaccine then don't get it. But I wish people would quit trying to get validation for their poorly informed choices (or perhaps their lack of ability to think rationally/compassionately) and then trying to get others to follow/agree so they can feel better.


----------



## rgp (Jul 17, 2021)

chic said:


> I think it would go away if the CDC and governments would just leave us alone.



I tend to agree here.


----------



## win231 (Jul 17, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> 1. No qualified medical professional I have heard/read has been saying you are safe from Covid if you get vaccinated. What they say is that you have _less chance_ of contracting it, and if you do get it, _it probably won't be as severe_.
> 
> 2. If you are old, you are more likely to die of Covid than a young person, vaccinated or not. Same probably goes for any other illness. No surprise here.
> 
> ...


1.  We can't expect a medical professional not to say _something _in praise of their vaccines, so, of course they'll say "The vaccine will make your illness less severe."  They said the same thing for flu shots when people lost interest in them because they got the flu, anyway.  They're not going to say, "The vaccine is useless......but we want you to get it anyway."

3.  While masks were mandated & everyone wore them indoors, they continued to report skyrocketing infections & deaths.  Blaming infections on not being vaccinated or not wearing masks is a desperate attempt to blame people for what doctors can't fix.  We see that _"Blame The Patient"_ tactic in many illnesses.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 17, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> 1. No qualified medical professional I have heard/read has been saying you are safe from Covid if you get vaccinated. What they say is that you have _less chance_ of contracting it, and if you do get it, _it probably won't be as severe_.
> 
> 2. If you are old, you are more likely to die of Covid than a young person, vaccinated or not. Same probably goes for any other illness. No surprise here.
> 
> ...


I was advised by my Doctor to not be vaccinated due to my many health issues. 

There is nothing wrong with reading and posting information by ALL health experts, and letting others decide for themselves. 

#6.  Your opinion is those who are not vaccinated haven't the ability to think rationally/compassionately.  Why just because they don't agree with you?  

Everyone has the right to choose.  Everyone has the right to ALL information available.


----------



## win231 (Jul 17, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I was advised by my Doctor to not be vaccinated due to my many health issues.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with reading and posting information by ALL health experts, and letting others decide for themselves.
> 
> ...


^^^ Bingo.  Controlling personality types are disturbed by others who don't do as they do.  And the need to feel superior enhances it.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 17, 2021)

Why is this not making headlines?


*Last Week:* there were *1,918 total COVID-19 deaths* *in the United States.*

Last Week: There were 2,092 deaths from the COVID Vaccines —  According to the CDC-linked VAERS website.

*That means there were 174 more Covid vaccine deaths in the United States last week than Covid deaths in the United States last week.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

OK...so everyone here in the Uk unless they've not read or listened to the news is now aware we're buckling under the weight of the new Delta Variant with 50,000 cases already being reported..and many of them among the already vaccinated..

Today our own Government Health Secretary, despite having the double jab has succumbed to C-19...

Given everything the people know.. and  knowing that we're almost back to the same probs as 18 months ago , and warnings that if we open up the country on Monday as planned the hospitals which have already this week seen more patients in A&E since the start of the NHS in the 1940's, and have watched as thousands have died, and many with long covid.. and being told that we'll probably have to go into severe lockdown once again very soon..( deaths, serious illness, long covid..  no visits to hospitable patients, no cancer treatments etc ).. why,..just why , would you do this... ?.. I mean go here shoulder to shoulder with people.. even before we get taken off lockdown... ?.. not even a mask in sight ...(albeit that we've never been mandated to wear masks outside)...but my point being that you would think, people would try and keep their distance knowing all this has come back again, and how we suffered through months of lockdown..














I want to go to the beach as much as the next person, but I would choose my days where I could keep a good distance from people, which is why we chose to go to a little country restaurant and gardens today where we could keep well apart from others.. however I was really irritated when walking behind 2 couples through the meadow.., at least 10 feet or more behind them, I suddenly got a lung full of Vape smoke, that these guys were smoking..... that was disgusting!!...

The irony would be if I caught soddin' Covid-19 from some idiot vaping in front of me on a country walk... after keeping my distance from  crowds...


----------



## charry (Jul 18, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> 40 year old's seem like young whippersnappers to me.


Haha, Love that word   “Whippersnapper” mum called me this when younger  btw..I’m 65


----------



## charry (Jul 18, 2021)

Nobody will listen to the rules......they won’t be told !!!
That’s why this will never go away.......

If people had listened in our first lockdown, and kept to-the restrictions, we might of had a chance..........

I can understand the youngsters logic though....it was tough.......isolation, no visiting and visitors, no hairdressers and beauticians , the list  goes on, 

Plus the PM keeping the boarders open.............Grrrrrr

I had no choice ,as my husband is housebound , so that makes me housebound also....
So it was easier for me.....
....
Very sad state of affairs.........

We just have to live with it, and keep ourselves as safe a possible ..


----------



## charry (Jul 18, 2021)

chic said:


> I think it would go away if the CDC and governments would just leave us alone.


Yes chic......it just comes down to common sense.....All the government are doing is confusing everyone......and contradicting themselves........


----------



## RnR (Jul 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> OK...so everyone here in the Uk unless they've not read or listened to the news is now aware we're buckling under the weight of the new Delta Variant with 50,000 cases already being reported..and many of them among the already vaccinated..
> 
> Today our own Government Health Secretary, despite having the double jab has succumbed to C-19...
> 
> ...


All the best Hollydolly ... I read the UK news each day and am staggered by the COVID numbers Vs the "casual" behaviour of the general public. Just don't understand it.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 18, 2021)

This pandemic is proof that "some people are their own worst enemy".


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 18, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> 1. No qualified medical professional I have heard/read has been saying you are safe from Covid if you get vaccinated. What they say is that you have _less chance_ of contracting it, and if you do get it, _it probably won't be as severe_.
> 
> 2. If you are old, you are more likely to die of Covid than a young person, vaccinated or not. Same probably goes for any other illness. No surprise here.
> 
> ...


Just a quick thought:  if you're old, you are more likely to die from just about anything.  Covid is just another of those things, like H1N1 was (that I didn't die from when I got it.).


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 18, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> View attachment 174378


Good for you, swimming is great exercise just think how healthy you'll be.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 18, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> View attachment 174378


If we're allowed opinions on this line of thinking (i.e., labeling people based on their vaccination beliefs), I'd like to do a little of my own.   It goes something like this - paraphrasing the words of J. Nolte:

_The vaccine and masking brownshirts are a pagan cult — nothing more, nothing less. How else would you describe a group of people who demand fealty to their cloth and syringe symbols to ward off disease, who use this symbol to separate the believers from the non-believers, the faithful from the heretics, and the good and righteous from the evil and selfish?_​


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 18, 2021)

*A Missing Link*:  Someone wrote an article that made a lot of sense to me.  Knowing how some sources indirectly get your thread locked down, I'll just paraphrase what was said in a few sentences that made sense to me.

_What is missing is antibody testing. This is the test that will tell if you’ve had COVID and, therefore, developed natural antibodies. We know that people who had the virus have antibodies, which do a fine job of preventing them from getting COVID again. Those who have already had COVID are also the people who have had the worst reactions to the shots. I want to be clear about one more thing here – I’m talking about adults. In my humble opinion, given that children don’t succumb to COVID infection, they should never be vaccinated for it._​


----------

